# Help with a work out.



## frozen cowboy f (Oct 22, 2015)

Just started shooting again and struggling shooting a heavy target bow. Any things I can do to get back into shooting shape it has been years.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Start with a lighter bow.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

By heavy ... do you mean heavy DW or do you mean heavy mass weight?

If the former, back off the DW from something you can manage (despite the struggle to draw) to something you can easily draw. Reprint in your mind what a well executed shot feels like. 

If it’s the latter, reduce the extra mass and learn to support the bow from the draw side while allowing the bow to settle and only use the bow shoulder muscles to stabilize the bone-on-bone structure and alignment. Once you get there, then add mass back if you need it. 

Bear in mind there is a relationship between holding weight and mass weight. Look up George Ryals’ article on the subject.


----------



## rojo grande (Dec 29, 2019)

Look up archery.strong on instragram. He posts daily about strengthening and form to help you become a better shooter.


----------



## Trojan Archery (Dec 29, 2019)

If you are doing Barebow or Recurve... I would recommend lighter limbs and doing some SPT's (Specific Physical Training) exercises in order to build strength.

If it is compound... you can do the same with a Bow Trainer (about $40) on amazon. Or just going to the gym and doing exercises that work out the specific movements and muscles utilized in the draw cycle.


----------



## Smartypants (Dec 30, 2019)

I like the rowing machine, have one at home and it works a lot of muscle groups including back, shoulders and core if you have good form.


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm brand new to archery, but I found a "get fit with a resistance band" article from Archery360. I googled resistance band exercises for archery.

And I bought a $20 set of resistance bands for these exercises:
















Just figured I'd start with something simple and cheap first, if this doesn't work I'll change my workout plan. Good luck!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

frozen cowboy f said:


> Just started shooting again and struggling shooting a heavy target bow. Any things I can do to get back into shooting shape it has been years.


Not enough info. Recurve or compound?
Heavy means what? Heavy compound bow riser? 
Heavy as in too high for draw weight? What draw weight are we talking (if a compound bow)?
What pounds on the fingers if we are talking recurve?


----------



## floyd.sanders (Apr 28, 2019)

Good questions. For me I'm trying to think through working out to loose the ole belly while then having energy to shoot without the shakes later... However, I've noticed that the strength to hold steady is the issue for longer shots, so discipline to let down and also working upto more reps shooting each day seems to be helping.


----------

